# RoadBikeReview Ride Sponsored by Integrate Performance Fitness June 22nd



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Just when you thought you didn't have enough RoadBikeReview rides to attend, we're having a third one in June. On Sunday June 22nd, Al from Integrate Performance Fitness will be leading a ride starting from his Studio. Check out the details below..


*Pre-Ride*
- We're opening the doors at 8am for coffee, bagels, fruit, etc.
- riding position evaluations: we'll do this on a trainer to check joint angles, any areas of aches and pain people may have, etc for anyone interested. It won't be a fitting, we'll check how people are moving, and make suggestions where we can.

*Post Ride:*
- chair massage at $1/minute
- people can shower if they'd like
- post ride snacks for recovery!
- drinks
- a 10-15 minute foam roller + flexibility session. If people have a foam roller, they should definitely bring it.
- fitness evaluations to check for areas of aches/pains, muscle imbalances


The planned route...

Start at Integrate Performance Fitness
R out of the parking lot
L on Del Medio
R on El Camino
L on Arastradero
R on Foothill
L Page Mill 
R Arastradero 
L Alpine 
R Portola 
L to stay on Portola
R 84 (Woodside Rd)
L Tripp 
R Kings Mountain 
L Manuella 
L Albion 
R Olive Hill 
L Canada 
U turn on Canada at 92
L 84 
R Whiskey Hill 
L Sand Hill 
R Alpine 
L Junipero Serra 
Cross Page Mill, becomes Foothill 
Take Foothill to Edith
L on Edith (next light up after Arastradero)
L on Los Altos Avenue (1st light after you turn left on Edith)
R on El Camino
L on Del Medio
R on Fayette back to the parking lot

The ride will start from Al's Studio located at: 
2624 Fayette Dr, Suite D in Mountain View


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

We are the 4th driveway on the right hand side after you turn onto Fayette off of San Antonio Road. Look for the red door and navy blue awning. There is additional parking across the street in the lot beind Rasputin Records. 

For more ride details or to get directions, please give us a call at (650) 941-9148, or send an email to [email protected]. 

Here's a sneak peek inside the studio courtesy of Ken Conley @ kwc.org:
http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=integrate&[email protected]&ss=2&ct=6


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

Sounds interesting. I'm interested in doing this ride. Any idea how many miles this is going to be? Not that it should make any difference to me...


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

It will be essentially the same distance/elevation profile as the ride that leaves from the VA Hospital give or take another 1-2 miles.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

In that case I'm in! :thumbsup:


----------



## eviltwin (Apr 24, 2008)

Al, do you need to bring your own trainer in for the eval?


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

Nope, we'll have a couple of them there. I also want to let of the all of the riders who join us know they will get a two week pass to our Mon/Wed 6:30-7:30pm cycling specific score strength group session starting on Monday the 23rd.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

Hmm... I'm tempted to tell my friends in your area to check this out-- 

However I've been hounding them to come try out racing in an uphill TT in the Mt. Diablo Hill Climb... which is on the same day.  I've been harassing them about it for at LEAST a few weeks.


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

If the TT has ice cream sandwhiches and chair massage at the finish line, then I'd do that. If not, you guys should join us.


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

If I can convince the wife I'll be there!

Gary


----------



## eviltwin (Apr 24, 2008)

What is the pace of the ride going to be? I am trying to figure out if I can keep up with you guys.


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

eviltwin said:


> What is the pace of the ride going to be? I am trying to figure out if I can keep up with you guys.


Hopefully they'll have a slow group because my buddy just bought his first road bike and I've asked him to come along. 

Plus I'm not exactly going to be droppin' the hammer either!


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

*ROUTE UPDATE, Pace Information*

There is a slight tweak to the route:

Instead of taking El Camino to Arastradero at the beginning of the ride, we'll take Los Altos Avenue off of El Camino, R on Edith, R on Foothill. 

We're looking to have three groups with varying paces:
A: Attack Francis to see how his bike of the month responds.
B: You'll be able to see people attack Francis, but are happy to let the break go.
C: A more casual pace for lots of sunshine and scenery!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

bikerbert said:


> There is a slight tweak to the route:
> 
> Instead of taking El Camino to Arastradero at the beginning of the ride, we'll take Los Altos Avenue off of El Camino, R on Edith, R on Foothill.
> 
> ...


Mayday! I am in Downieville for four days mountain biking. I have to sadly miss the festivities.

fc


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

*too bad*



francois said:


> Mayday! I am in Downieville for four days mountain biking. I have to sadly miss the festivities.
> 
> fc


4 days in Downieville? Now that is sacrifice. I hope they are paying you extra for that


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

Squidward said:


> In that case I'm in! :thumbsup:


It looks like I won't be making it to this ride because my wife wants me to take the kids out on a ride instead. I'll probably see you folks out on Canada Road but I'll be following my two kids on my mountain bike.


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

When are you guys going to give away those RBR socks and stickers again?


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Gee3 said:


> When are you guys going to give away those RBR socks and stickers again?


@ the July 6th ride.


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

I guess I better show up for that ride too! hah!


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Gee3 said:


> I guess I better show up for that ride too! hah!


If you're in dire need of socks, it might be best to go get some plain ones in the mean time. :thumbsup: 

Is your buddy coming with his new carbon?


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

So what time does the actual ride start? I might finally be able to make it out.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I'll be there. Fortunately it looks like Sunday's weather will be a lot cooler.


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

thien said:


> If you're in dire need of socks, it might be best to go get some plain ones in the mean time. :thumbsup:
> 
> Is your buddy coming with his new carbon?


I hope so... I won't know until the evening before. I'll try to get him to the July 6th ride as well so he can get some cool RBR socks instead of the plain white ones like mine! haha!

Does the actual ride start at 9am like usual?


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, 9am. We've got enough leaders for the three groups, and I'm wondering if it wouldn't be a bad idea to start the more casually paced group a few minutes ahead of time. It may work out better to stagger the group starts to make it easier to maneuver getting to Los Altos Ave.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

Looks like I'm in, again. My nephew is celebrating his tenth birthday so my sister-in-law will be taking my kids out with hers to celebrate with them.


----------

